# mise à jour app App Store



## fltr (11 Décembre 2014)

Pour mettre à jour une app chargée de l' App Store, on me demande l'identifiant avec lequel je l'ai chargée (qui n'est plus le mien) : je m'en souviens mais j'ai oublié le mot de passe qui va avec.
Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2014)

Redemander le mot de passe a Apple. Mais ça, seul le propriétaire de l'identifiant doit pouvoir le faire vu qu'il y a des questions de sécurité à remplir.


----------



## fltr (14 Décembre 2014)

oui, mais comme j'ai changé mon identifiant, mon ancien identifiant n'existe plus.


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2014)

EUHH, tu ne changes pas d'identifiant, tu en crées un nouveau et l'ancien reste en place.


----------



## fltr (15 Décembre 2014)

Malheureusement, je l'ai changé. C'est ça, mon problème. Et j'ai oublié mon ancien mot de passe. Et lorsque q'il y a mise à jour de l'app achetée avec l'ancien identifiant, on me demande le mot de passe


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2014)

Si tu as changé d'identifiant, c'est celui-ci et le nouveau mot de passe qui est maintenant pris en compte. Donc, le souci est ailleurs.


----------



## fltr (16 Décembre 2014)

Non, car, lorsque je veux mettre à jour une app que j'ai chargée avec mon ancien identifiant, c'est le mot de passe de cet identifiant qui m'est demandé.
Une des solutions, c'est de supprimer l'app et de la recharger avec mon identifiant actuel. C'est bien si elle est gratuite, mais plus emm si elle est payante.


----------



## Gwen (16 Décembre 2014)

Moi, quand j'ai changé d'identifiant et de mot de passe, j'ai pu tout recharger avec le nouvel identifiant et le nouveau mot de passe. Donc, tu as bien deux comptes à mon avis.

Sinon, contact Apple ils vont t'aider à mettre ça en règle si c&#8217;est bien un compte unique.


----------

